

Newcomer: C64 RPG that's been "20 years in the making" - zephyrfalcon
http://www.gamesetwatch.com/2010/11/newcomer_c64_rpg_thats_been_20.php

======
pbhjpbhj
>It's a massive title (for the C64), as one would expect after 20 years of
development. Newcomer features 180+ characters to interact with (each with
their own portraits), 10+ people who can join your party of six, 50+ areas
created with 30+ graphic sets, 100+ cutscenes, 180,000+ words of in-game text,
thousands of puzzles, and more all packed into 2 MB.

New C64 game, blah blah blah, 2MB!!!!!!one.

I note that 180k words (uncompressed) would be about 0.2MB.

~~~
shabble
and the 180 portraits, area data, graphical content, cutscenes, etc? I presume
they're all free, and the other 1.8MB is just packed with random data just to
upset you.

On the other hand, WP suggests that my old 1541 disk drive is only 165KB/side,
needing about 6 disks (and undoubtedly, a whole lot of swapping) to load on an
actual machine.

Still, beats audio tape by a wide margin :)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>and the 180 portraits, area data, graphical content, cutscenes, etc? I
presume they're all free

No, I was marvelling that the text alone took up 10% of the program area (if
it weren't compressed) and that this was then quite amazing given all the
other stuff.

Basically the only thing of interest in the article for me was the size of the
program .. oh actually I was pretty impressed with the graphics, given the
limitations they were working in.

